# Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband​*
Folgende Mail ging als "offener Brief" heute an den DAV-Bundesverband raus.

Über Antworten werden wir hier selbstverständlich berichten.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> möglicherweise haben Sie die Diskussion um den ENVIO-Skandal im Dortmunder Hafen und die daraus folgenden Probleme bereits wahrgenommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Die Antwort vom Präsidenten des DAV-Bund, Herrn Markstein,  ist schon da:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren offenen Brief zum Thema „Angelverbot in NRW wegen Envio - Bald Angelverbote in ganz Deutschland?“.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Also konkret:

Da der DAV das Angeln, das von "Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist" ablehnt, sprich im belasteten Gewässer zu angeln, um dann den Fisch wieder dort zurückzusetzen,

bleiben die oben zwei genannten Entnahmevarianten:

1. Der Fisch ist zum Verzehr doch nicht zu stark belastet => also essen
2. Den Fisch fangen und hältern und umsetzen in andere Gewässer => das muss aber 
a) in der Praxis erst ermöglicht werden (Gewässer finden, Verträglichkeit des Gewässers prüfen, Fisch auf Verträglichkeit für das Gewässer prüfen (gesundheitlicher Aspekt, Seuchengefahr usw ... !!! ) 

b) und dann der einzelne Angler auch ausführen können (Umsetzungsmaßnahme).

=> unrealistisch ?!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Da der DAV das Angeln, das von "Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist" ablehnt, sprich im belasteten Gewässer zu angeln, um dann den Fisch wieder dort zurückzusetzen,


........und im Gegensatz zum VDSF für jeden einzelnen Angler das Recht vorbehält, Fische auch ganz legal zurücksetzen zu können (auf der DAV-Seite genauso offiziell zu finden wie das Abknüppelgebot des VDSF, der ja den Fischverzehr als "unabdingbare Voraussetzung" zum Angeln sieht).

Von daher stimmen Deine Ausführungen schlicht nicht und Du solltest eben mal die Stellungnahme richtig lesen..

Oder ist das nicht deutlich genug für Dich?


			
				DAV schrieb:
			
		

> Ein generelles Fangverbot ist aus Sicht des DAV nicht zielführend. Es ist eine Verbandsaufgabe, mit wissenschaftlicher Fachkenntnis und vernünftigen Argumenten notorischen Angelgegnern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen und dem Gesetzgeber zu helfen, ein vernünftiges Maß zur Bewältigung des Problems anzusetzen.



Und im Gegensatz zum VDSF, der immer noch stur auf seinen alten und abstrusen anglerfeindlichen Ansichten besteht, ist da der DAV eben viel weiter, wie man auch hier wieder sehen kann....

Mit Ausnahme des NRW-Verbandes, sei es aus Einsicht oder weil sie direkt betroffen sind, dieser VDSF-Landeservband argumentiert ja genauso wie der DAV und lehnt nun auf einmal die Verwertung als einzig sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln ab und führt die gleichen weiteren Gründe wie der DAV auch an..

In manchen Köpfen rührt sich halt schon was - auch beim VDSF!


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Meins ist ein Zitat des von dir veröffentlichen Vorschlags des DAV Landesverband.

Ich habe es richtig gelesen! Hast du es denn verstanden?
Das steht doch nicht im Widerspruch zu meinem! Generelles Fangverbot wird abgelehnt mit der Alternative 1 und 2.

Die Position des VDSF habe ich nicht angesprochen und angedacht, weil ich das oben veröffentlich diskutiere.
Mein Posting ist auch nicht gegen den DAV gerichtet.

Mensch Thomas, was ist los mit dir?! Achso ja ...


----------



## Peter51 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

In Anbetracht der Brisanz in diesem Thema. 
Das ging schnell, Hut ab Herr Markstein.

Um den "vorliegenden Satzungsentwurf" bewerten zu können, ob man sich darin thematisch anlehnt oder nicht, müßte man den Inhalt kennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Meins ist ein Zitat des von dir veröffentlichen Vorschlags des DAV Landesverband.


Tja, Toni, und? 
Der DAV-Verband lehnt reines Angeln nur zum zurücksetzen ab - fordert aber nicht aber deswegen wie der VDSF grundsätzlich das Abknüppeln jeden maßigen Fisches wegen dem Verzehr als einzigen sinnvollen Angelgrund, sondern steht dafür, dass der Angler das selber entscheiden können muss, was und wann er zurücksetzt.

Und das ist auch gut so!!!! 

Wie gesagt, auch der VDSF-Verband in NRW proklamiert dies inzwischen so wie  der DAV - die scheinen da lernfähiger als Du zu sein, lieber Toni ;-))

Und deswegen auch zu loben, was hiermit geschieht!


----------



## steppes (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also konkret:
> 
> Da der DAV das Angeln, das von "Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist" ablehnt, sprich im belasteten Gewässer zu angeln, um dann den Fisch wieder dort zurückzusetzen,
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ganz genauso! 
Umsetzen ist eine absolute Notausrede und gesetzlich kaum machbar. Verseuchter Fisch in ein gesundes Gewässer #c
Die Belastungswerte sind stark überschritten und nicht wie der DAV versucht schön zu reden. Scheint so als wären sie im mom selbst Ratlos.

Es geht nicht nur um das gesetzliche abknüppeln (natürlich wird auch von uns der ein oder andere Fisch zurückgesetzt,trotz gesetzlichem Verbot) "Aber es sollte wohl doch noch der Hauptgrund für einen Angler sein den ein oder anderen Fisch für den verzehr zu fangen, reine Sportfischerei nein danke" Da könnten wir auch Tauben oder ähnliches fangen Nur um sie wieder fliegen zu lassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Thomas!

Was interessiert mich der VDSF ??

Ich habe ein Resume zu der Veröffentlichung des DAV verbunden mit dem Gedanken einer möglichen Umsetzung geschrieben! Ich habe das nicht mal bewertet!

Was hat das mit Lernfähigkeit von mir zu tun?

Bist du Thomas nicht fähig oder willens, beim Thema zu bleiben und persönliches aus dem Spiel zu lassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



> Die Belastungswerte sind stark überschritten und nicht wie der DAV versucht schön zu reden.


Das ist so schlicht falsch, nur bei Aalen und sonst nur bei einzelnen Fischen.
Siehe dazu die Zahlen vom VDSF/NRW und vom Dortmunder Verein..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Resume zu der Veröffentlichung des DAV verbunden mit dem Gedanken einer möglichen Umsetzung geschrieben! Ich habe das nicht mal bewertet!


Und ich hab Dir die als Antwort die wirkliche Sichtweise  des DAV - nach all dessen Veröffentlichungen - klar gemacht, da Du nur den Teil zitiert hast, der Dir gerade passte (wie immer halt). 

Und natürlich mit dem VDSF verglichen, da dieser mit seinen falschen angelpolitischen Grundsätzen (Verzehr als alleiniger Angelgrund und Abknüppelgebot) ursächlich daran schuld ist, dass das dann wie in NRW ein anglerfeindlicher grüner Minister für Angelverbote ausnutzen kann.

Nicht umsonst sieht das der dortige VDSF-Verband ja genau wie der DAV auch - auf einmal, wenn man merkt, dass man mit der alten und abstrusen VDSF-Scheuklappenpolitik nur zu Angelverboten kommt, damit massiv Einnahmen wegbrechenb können und auch der Verband selber in seiner Existenz bedroht ist - denn wer braucht einen Verein oder Verband, wenn man ehg nicht mehr angeln darf??..


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

ob die Ausführungen des Herrn Markstein nun sachlich fundiert sind oder nicht, Fakt ist, er setzt sich für seine Klientel ein !
Und genau dass ist es , was ein Verbandsfuktionär zu tun hat.
Im Übrigen hat er in den meißten Ausführungen durchaus Recht,
und ich weiß sehr genau wovon ich rede. Ich verdiene nämlich mein Brot damit.
Danke Herr Markstein


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Wasn "Ökoheini" für ein Beruf??
;-))


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich hab Dir die als Antwort die wirkliche Sichtweise  des DAV - nach all dessen Veröffentlichungen - klar gemacht, da Du nur den Teil zitiert hast, der Dir gerade passte (wie immer halt).


 
Zitat von *DAV-Landesverband-SH* 
                 Uetersen, den 31. Januar 2011

"Wir schlagen vor, basierend auf Drucksache 17/1069 den § 39 wie folgt neu zu fassen:
„§ 39 Tierschutz
(1)    Die Fischerei ist ordnungsgemäß, wenn sie im Rahmen der gesetzlichen  Vorschriften stattfindet. *Gegen ordnungsgemäße Fischerei verstößt  insbesondere*
        1.    das tierschutzgesetzwidrige Wettfischen
        2.    die Verwendung lebender Wirbeltiere als Köder sowie
    3.    *das Fischen mit der Handangel, das von Vornherein auf das Zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen ausgerichtet ist.“*

Wobei das ja gar nicht Diskussions gebend war:

Denn:
Die Antwort des DAV schlägt explizit diese 2 Möglichkeiten für Entnahme aus dem belastenten Gewässer vor:
1. Essen
2. Umsetzen

Diese habe ich mit der Frage einer möglichen Handhabung angedacht. Ohne Wertung oder anderem.
Aber der Umsetzungsgedanke gefällt mir, wenn aber eben möglich durchführbar. Das muss überlegt werden.

Schade, dass Thomas nicht in der Sache bleiben kann und lieber persönlich wird ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ob die Ausführungen des Herrn Markstein nun sachlich fundiert sind oder nicht, Fakt ist, er setzt sich für seine Klientel ein !
> Und genau dass ist es , was ein Verbandsfuktionär zu tun hat.
> Im Übrigen hat er in den meißten Ausführungen durchaus Recht,
> und ich weiß sehr genau wovon ich rede. Ich verdiene nämlich mein Brot damit.
> Danke Herr Markstein



Sehe ich genauso und kann auch nur so bewertet werden. 

Man kann jedoch weder vom DAV, noch vom VdSF erwarten eine allumfassende Patentlösung zu haben.

Man kann aber erwarten, dass man sich nicht durch unsinnige Verzehrgebote selbst so fesselt, dass man gar nicht mehr anders argumentieren kann.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wasn "Ökoheini" für ein Beruf??
> ;-))


 guckst Du Profil #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Lieber Toni, und nochmal:
Ich argumentiere da vollkommen sachlich an Hand der Veröffentlichungen.

Weder das was der DAV in SH schreibt noch das was Herr Markstein hier schreibt, ist wie beim VDSF als alleinigem Grund fürs Angeln der Fischverzehr.

Und beides steht in Übereinstimmung mit den Grundsätzen des DAV (im Gegensatz zu dem Unfug, den der VDSF da stehen hat):
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=68

Zitat daraus:


> Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!


Begreif oder lass es  - mir machts nix.

Wie gesagt, selbst der VDSF in NRW hat das schon begriffen und schreibt das auch so öffentlich - du kommst auch irgendwann vielleicht noch drauf...


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Die beiden TO's hier reden aneinander vorbei.

@Toni: 
Die Ausführungen von Herrn Markstein habe ich nicht so verstanden, dass jeder einzelne Angler Fische umsetzen soll.
Er meint dies nur als Beispiel, welche weiteren sinnvollen Varianten es geben könnte.

@Thomas:
Jetzt geht es doch gar nicht um Vergleich, sondern nur um Durchführbarkeit.

Ihr überseht mir dabei zu sehr das hier:


> Nach Auffassung des DAV kann der Fang von Fischen zum Verzehr durch den Menschen nicht als alleinige grundsätzlich sinnvolle Voraussetzung zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei angeführt werden.
> 
> Das Angeln und der damit verbundene Fang von Fischen sind mit vielschichtigem Sinn und Nutzen, ob nun ökologischer, sozialer oder auch ökonomischer Art verbunden.
> 
> Alle drei Arten des Nutzens sind sinnvoll, jedoch nicht notgedrungen an den Verzehr von Fischen gekoppelt. Selbst positive ökologische Auswirkungen, sind nicht von einer unbedingten Fischentnahme zum Verzehr abhängig.



Alles andere ist doch nur Beispiel und im Bezug auf NRW und PCB schlichtweg nicht relevant, da PCB eine Langzeitbelastung ohne natürliche Abbaufähigkeit darstellt.

Warten wir ab, ob und ggf. wie der VDSF sich dazu stellt, und ob die von mir zitierte Aussage in der Satzung des fusionierten Verbandes wieder zu finden ist.

Alles andere ist nix Neues!


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

@ Ralle,
eine Patentlösung wird es so oder so nie geben !!
Dieser Herr vertritt seine >Klientel so wie man es erwartet. Das zollt mir mehr Respekt ab als das Geschleime und Gesabbel der anderen Partei.
Obwohl ich immer noch die Hoffnung habe dass gerade die endlich mal Farbe bekennen und offen dazu stehen, warum sie wirklich angeln gehen.
Zum Gklück beginnen einige wenige Landesverbände ja umzudenken.
Und schadet es ihnen ? >> Ganz sicher nicht ! Im Gegenteil >> sie finden auf einmal Gehör, selbst bei Nichtanglern und sogar Naturschützern


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @ Ralle,
> eine Patentlösung wird es so oder so nie geben !!
> Dieser Herr vertritt seine >Klientel so wie man es erwartet. Das zollt mir mehr Respekt ab als das Geschleime und Gesabbel der anderen Partei.
> Obwohl ich immer noch die Hoffnung habe dass gerade die endlich mal Farbe bekennen und offen dazu stehen, warum sie wirklich angeln gehen.
> ...



Mein reden, Du Ökoheini. |supergri|supergri


----------



## steppes (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist so schlicht falsch, nur bei Aalen und sonst nur bei einzelnen Fischen.
> Siehe dazu die Zahlen vom VDSF/NRW und vom Dortmunder Verein..



Nur Zander und Barsche sind gut davon gekommen, ansonsten sind fast 50% aller Untersuchten Fische weit über Grenzwert (teils bis 7fach)

Zitat:Genau das hat sich jetzt bestätigt. Bei Aalen lagen alle fünf Proben  oberhalb der von der EU für PCB festgelegten Toleranzgrenze – wobei der  zulässige Höchstgehalt um das 1,3- bis siebenfache überschritten wurde.  Auch acht von 18 Proben anderer Fischarten wie Brassen, Hechte und  Karpfen lagen teils deutlich über dem Grenzwert.

laut Untersuchung des Landesamt für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz (LANUV)


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mein reden, Du Ökoheini. |supergri|supergri


eh Du, fängst Du jetzt auch an zu schleimen ?|supergri


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

In diesem Thread hier hatte ich die Details der LANUV-Studie bereits gepostet:



Honeyball schrieb:


> Waren teilweise interessante Informationen, die der Vertreter des Landesamts für Natur-, Umwelt- und Verbraucherschutz da rüber gebracht hat.
> Wichtigste Erkenntnis: Es gibt offensichtlich viel weniger Fische im Stadthafen Dortmund als man vermutet hatte. Um eine repräsentative Untersuchung durchführen zu können wollte man von jeder Art 15 Fische haben (Arten: Aal, Brasse, Schleie Karpfen, Hecht/Zander, Barsch).
> Bei zwei Fischfangktionen Ende August und Mitte September konnten lediglich
> 5 Aale
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



steppes schrieb:


> Nur Zander und Barsche sind gut davon gekommen, ansonsten sind fast 50% aller Untersuchten Fische weit über Grenzwert (teils bis 7fach)
> 
> Zitat:Genau das hat sich jetzt bestätigt. Bei Aalen lagen alle fünf Proben oberhalb der von der EU für PCB festgelegten Toleranzgrenze – wobei der zulässige Höchstgehalt um das 1,3- bis siebenfache überschritten wurde. Auch acht von 18 Proben anderer Fischarten wie Brassen, Hechte und Karpfen lagen teils deutlich über dem Grenzwert.
> 
> laut Untersuchung des Landesamt für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz (LANUV)


 tja irgentwie merkwürdig !!
wo doch die Raubfische am Ende der natürlichen Nahrungskette stehen.
Sprich im Normalfall müssten sie deutlich stärker belastet sein als ihre Beutetiere.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Das ist aber jetzt der falsche Thread für diese Diskussion!!!


----------



## gründler (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

In Gorleben nicht weit von hier,erzählt man seitens der Politik Labors.....die Strahlung ist für Anwohner nicht gefährlich.

Das die Krebsrate im Umkreis nur drastisch angestiegen ist erwähnt man lieber nicht.

Nen Labor untersucht,schickt ergebnisse zum Auftraggeber zurück und der kann dann nach aussen schreiben so sieht es aus.

Ob die Werte nun stimmen und genauso übernommen wurden steht woanders geschrieben,aber ich weiß hier im Westlichen herscht """Demokratie"""|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das ist aber jetzt der falsche Thread für diese Diskussion!!!


 
so so, meinst Du ?
eben dass ist schon ein sehr starkes Indiz dafür , dass es sich eben nicht um eine Altlast aus den 50er 60er Jahren handelt.
sondern es sich um Einträge aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit handelt.
vergess bitte nicht, dass sich sowohl das Ministerium als auch die betroffene Fa, versuchen sich damit rauszureden
quasi höhere Macht


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

@Gründler
wo Du Recht hast haste Recht.
selbst wenn die Werte stimmen, kommt jemand daher , der sie so interpretiert dass eben kein Geld kostet, oder allenfalls das des Steuerzahlers


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Bitte hier weiterdiskutieren, sonst steigt hier wirklich bald keiner mehr durch!!!!

Brillendorsch, ich habe dort auch auf Dein Posting geantwortet !!!


----------



## e!k (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> tja irgentwie merkwürdig !!
> wo doch die Raubfische am Ende der natürlichen Nahrungskette stehen.
> Sprich im Normalfall müssten sie deutlich stärker belastet sein als ihre Beutetiere.





Ich denke, dass dies eventuell daran liegt, dass die Raubfische zwar die Futterfische fressen, allerdings nicht selbst aktiv (wie Karpfen ) im Sediment wühlen. Bei der "Verdauung" der Fische werden dann eventuell nicht 100% der in der Nahrung enhaltenen Giftstoffe aufgenommen. Was heissen würde, dass ein Teil des PCB`s wieder ausgeschieden wird, sodass der niedrigere Anteil im Fleisch erklärt wäre.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*



e!k schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass dies eventuell daran liegt, dass die Raubfische zwar die Futterfische fressen, allerdings nicht selbst aktiv (wie Karpfen ) im Sediment wühlen. Bei der "Verdauung" der Fische werden dann eventuell nicht 100% der in der Nahrung enhaltenen Giftstoffe aufgenommen. Was heissen würde, dass ein Teil des PCB`s wieder ausgeschieden wird, sodass der niedrigere Anteil im Fleisch erklärt wäre.


 
Ist aber falsch!
PCB wird nicht ausgeschieden, sondern reichert sich haupsächlich im Fettgewebe an. Raubfische sind besonders betroffen, weil sie eben am Ende der Nahrungskette stehen und die Schadstoffe in konzentrierter Form mit ihrer Beute aufnehmen und sie werden auch wesentlich älter als die meißten Friedfische


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelverbot, Envio, Offener Brief an den DAV-Bundesverband*

Ich habe gerade Kontakt mir der SPD-Fraktion NRW bekommen, die gerne bereit sind, mit unseren Redakteuren ab nächste Woche über das Thema zur  sprechen und zu schauen, wie das Ganze am besten im Sinne der Angler gelöst werden kann.

Die für Angeln und Angler zuständige Dame in der SPD-Fraktion wird sich davon unabhängig grundsätzlich zu anglerischen Fragen mit uns in Verbindung setzen.


----------

